# cobia fad best design??



## TONER

anybody have a good design / idea for cobia fads ?anchors,flotation,size tarp,etc? Best depth? Thanks


----------



## polar21

I dont know but I have 8 buckets that are filled with concrete that would make a good tie down for any FADs...


----------



## SaltAddict

Buckets tend to roll. Especially with tarp fads.


----------



## panhandleslim

If it weren't illegal, I would probably use PVC with plastic safety fence and concrete in 5 gallon buckets as an anchor. I would also use the best quality line available to keep it from breaking away. If we keep seeing them floating around it is going to become an issue. 

I would set in more than 60 ft. with the top, no less than 20 ft. deep. That is, if it weren't illegal.


----------



## TailRazor

I was waiting for that "illegal" word to pop up...


----------



## panhandleslim

SaltAddict said:


> Buckets tend to roll. Especially with tarp fads.


You have a great point. What's the fix?


----------



## hjorgan

So what would happen if the FWC stops me on the way out with, say, 4 buckets full of cement, a few cords, and a tarp??


----------



## polar21

^ Tell them you are using the weight of the buckets as trim for the boat. The tarp is used for extra shade and the rope is used to hold tarp in place....


----------



## Realtor

whats a fad?


----------



## 192

Floating asshole detector:thumbsup:


----------



## Mac1528

Realtor said:


> whats a fad?


The Truth About FADs (Fish Aggregating Devices)


----------



## SaltAddict

panhandleslim said:


> You have a great point. What's the fix?



Pour your concrete to look like a "stone age" wheel. It won't roll, and sand will cover it.


----------



## chaps

How does a FAD differ from dropping struture like a pyramid or blocks, etc...?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

chaps said:


> How does a FAD differ from dropping struture like a pyramid or blocks, etc...?



Relief. Same concept for AJ's. The relief higher up in the column brings them in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TONER

I have a Good thought on the no bucket idea leave the concrete in the bag lay flat and poke in Your metal loop to attach your line wet the bags and let harden will make a flat 80lb block!:thumbup:


----------



## MrFish

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Relief. Same concept for AJ's. The relief higher up in the column brings them in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he was talking about the legality aspect.


----------



## lastcast

TONER said:


> I have a Good thought on the no bucket idea leave the concrete in the bag lay flat and poke in Your metal loop to attach your line wet the bags and let harden will make a flat 80lb block!:thumbup:


Look up saltwater, rebar and concrete.


----------



## Freedom Won

panhandleslim said:


> You have a great point. What's the fix?


 before you pore the concrete in,,, drill some holes to allow rebar to go completely through it. 2 to 3 rods about 3 feet long are perfect. They also make for a good time to slide them trough the 2' long of chain so the line doesn't chafe the bucket or rebar,,,,, "if it were legal" I think there is a couple out there that has been then since Feb. Last year.... so I'm told:whistling:


----------



## abm1321

How many buckets of concrete could hold the FAD in place and is tarp the best material for the top or is something less resistant better...IF they were legal that is.


----------



## fairpoint

Commercial grade,Heavy duty weedmat or filtercloth for seawalls is very tough for what they are made for.....


----------



## Kim

Two years ago I had to go over the side at O dark thirty to cut loose a poorly made and anchored Cobia FAD and I have to say that it wasn't the high point of my day and who ever put it out there, their ears should have burned off because I had nothing nice to say. One good reason to keep a good sized knife with a serrated blade and a dive mask on board. The polypropylene rope cuts easy but the twisted up blue tarp is a real bugger to saw through.


----------



## BuckWild

concrete sucks and it WILL move with currents etc.... use steel.


----------



## captken

*Palm Fronds duct taped to 2" light wall PVC pipe.*

Orient all fronds one side of the pipe all facing the same direction. a 10' length of pipe will make a FAD 16' or so long. You might need a crab trap float to keep it up in heavy current. I use 120# mono tied into a short length of rope tied to blocks on the bottom and into the pipe on the top. 

It ought to be pretty obvious that you tie to your fad at the butt ends of the fronds. 

I catch more Trippletails than Cobia on mine, though. If you find somebody fishing your FAD, move it a quarter mile or so. I've been doing this for more than 40 years.

These same FADS attract Wahoo and Dolphin out past the edge.


----------



## chase34

TONER said:


> anybody have a good design / idea for cobia fads ?anchors,flotation,size tarp,etc? Best depth? Thanks


I would use a small kitty pool with rope handles coated in rubber so that it makes it easy to lift. 100+ water submerged 10-15 below the surface maybe even 5 feet in some cases. 10-15ft tarp works best tied to stainless steel hooks, four of them making a parcuhte. The rope ran down to an eye hook in the middle of the kitty pool with quick concrete.


----------



## MrFish

Thanks for dredging up a Kim post. Joey misses him.


----------



## jgraham154

If you can get your hands on some old rail it works great I hear. 30” piece will bury in the sand and not move..


----------



## Freedom Won

SaltAddict said:


> Buckets tend to roll. Especially with tarp fads.


not if you put 2 or 3 rebar through the bucket


----------



## etrade92

I just need the numbers for all these FADs to check for structural integrity....


----------



## X-Shark

No one has mentioned how a deployment will tear up a boat......Try and get all that exposed rebar over the side at one time so its even and not tear up a boat, with the weight of this stuff......If it was legal.


----------



## sealark

There's one between the old bridge rubble and 3 barges. With a piece of wood and material sticking out of the water. It is a hazard if someone hits it. Tried to pull on it but too heavy. 
30 15 618
87 12 595
Go get it or fix it if it's yours. This was last week.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Thx ROn!


----------



## sealark

Anyone check those numbers? How about posting results if you did.


----------



## Hangover

If it were legal I'd just tie a rope and some tarp to an existing pyramid that's close to shore. Also be sure to put your name and number on it if you deploy to be compliant.


----------



## Ocean Master

We used the large aluminum keg’s 

20 feet down


----------



## Corpsman

These guys seem to have their technique down. 






Doakan penghuni unjam sentiasa menyambut baik kedatangan angler2 🤲🤲 ... | TikTok


7.7K Likes, 99 Comments. TikTok video from JAMBANG CHARTER (@jambangcharter): "Doakan penghuni unjam sentiasa menyambut baik kedatangan angler2 🤲🤲🤲 #jambangcharter". Bahagia - Eza Edmond.




www.tiktok.com





JAMBANG CHARTER on TikTok 

JAMBANG CHARTER on TikTok 






Abg sado angkat batu sorang ja 💪💪💪💪 #jambangcharter | TikTok


205.1K Likes, 2.1K Comments. TikTok video from JAMBANG CHARTER (@jambangcharter): "Abg sado angkat batu sorang ja 💪💪💪💪 #jambangcharter". Jalanku Masih Panjang - DJ Topeng.




www.tiktok.com


----------

